# Sundown SD-2 8"



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

So my breakfast was rather rudely interrupted this morning by a brisk knock on my door....which scared a couple of years off my life, if I may confess.

After getting my heart rate under control, I opened the door to find a box sitting upon my doorstep. I grabbed ahold and herniated a disk dragging it into the house. 










My breakfast momentarily forgotten, I heard a gentle angelic chorus begin to sing softly as I opened my knife to cut the tape. Top Gear had finally loaded on Netflix, it would seem. The razor sharp blade on my multi-tool parted the tape with ease.










Starting to get excited now...even drooling! Perhaps I should've finished breakfast before attacking this. Removed the top box from the box and eagerly opened it up.










Boxception! Oddly enough, I was actually expecting another box, but I was almost disappointed to find this smiling face peering up at me.










Sweet Caroline, this thing's a monster!










On a side note, dont get these any closer than 5 feet from your TV unless you enjoy seeing colors that aren't normally present on the screen.

Install and listening reflections to follow soon.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Excellent ; looking forward to the review !


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

im very interested too....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SHOToonz said:


> So my breakfast was rather rudely interrupted this morning by a brisk knock on my door....which scared a couple of years off my life,
> Starting to get excited now...even drooling! Boxception! Sweet Caroline, this thing's a monster!
> 
> On a side note, dont get these* any closer than 5 feet from your TV *unless you enjoy seeing colors that aren't normally present on the screen.
> ...


*Sold a set of subs, *once, setting them next to guys video-cathode-ray-tube monitor on his computer [ *sucked the color out* ]!!!


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, thankfully the screen deguassed itself, so I don't have to buy a new TV....but damn these things are beastly. Easily the stoutest sub I've ever owned. I have a feeling they're gonna shame my single 12" in terms of output and cleanliness.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

SHOToonz said:


> Yeah, thankfully the screen deguassed itself, so I don't have to buy a new TV....but damn these things are beastly. Easily the stoutest sub I've ever owned. I have a feeling they're gonna shame my single 12" in terms of output and cleanliness.


You're probably right. I've owned a few Sundowns and, the one thing you certainly cannot accuse them of is being light in the ass.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay...first, I need to apologize for being so damn late to this party. Very shortly after receiving my subs, my health took a turn for the worst, and my financial situation suffered accordingly. 

But now, most of that's behind me and I was finally able to get hold of a box for these lil beasties. It's a pre-fab from Atrend, 0.6 cubic foot per side before the subs. Of course, sealed.

My power concerns no longer exist thanks to a Fosgate Prime 750-1D wired at 2 ohms.

I have to admit, my expectations were low on these coming from a decade of running ported 12s. After wiring everything up, adjusting gains and crossovers, I fired up my ZZ Top mp3. The first song I wanted to hear through these was "My Head's In Mississippi". 

Sweet baby Jesus, these things sound fantastic! They put my previously mounted 12 to absolute shame. I only had a short while to fondle them today, but tomorrow I'vegot a long drive, so I'll run em through everything with a guitar. I'm intrigued to see how they'll do with Alice In Chains Unplugged.

These are some beastly subs you've created, Jacob. I'm now a lifelong fan.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

please will someone try these IB.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, so I've spent a bit more time with em and I've learned something interesting about these subs. They don't seem to do one thing that stands out...they're spectacular in every arena. Everything from live recordings to quick double bass lines to Bass Mekanik....I couldn't find anything that tripped em up. Hell, while listening to AIC Unplugged, they blended so well I forgot they were there.

These are, hands down, the best subs I've ever had in a car.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

i am going to pick two of these up myself. i havent seen a bad review of them and think i can stuff 2 in their recommended .25 cu ft box under my glove box.


----------

